# [SOLVED] Can't access DVD drive from user account

## -=RaV=-

I cannot mount and access CDs from user account. However I can mount it from root account and even more - I can burn the CD from USER account.

When I try to mount it as user it tells me:

```
mount: only root can do that
```

Neither automounting (only for this drive) in GNOME with HAL works. So I can't get to the files in the CD.

This is a DVD-RW drive in my notebook represent as /dev/sr0.

I'm in the cdrom, cdrw, usb, disk, plugdev, etc. groups.

My fstab cd part:

```
/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro,user      0 0
```

I had to mention also, that every pendrives, usb external disks works fine. Gnome auto-mounts them.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

You didnt mention if you are in users....pls post this to verify   :Smile:  :

```
#grep <user> /etc/group
```

----------

## disi

If you use gnome anyway, just comment the dvd drive in /etc/fstab and it should work fine via hal.   :Wink: 

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *disi wrote:*   

> If you use gnome anyway, just comment the dvd drive in /etc/fstab and it should work fine via hal.  

 

May be even on kde he can just comment that as well...its not on my fstab on kde4* and it works as well.

----------

## -=RaV=-

Yeah... you were right. I just comment out cdrom line in fstab and it works!

Thank you and sorry for bothering with this silly question.  :Wink: 

Anyway... Gentoo Handbook is so out of date in so many articles!

This is my third fail because of keeping straight with handbooks.

Admins - do something with that!

----------

## disi

Just for the record, I think it is the missing option "user" in the fstab...

----------

## -=RaV=-

But it is right there.

----------

## disi

Did you check the permissions on the the folder /mnt/cdrom ? At least 644 or something?

----------

